
Once humans will get their hands on asteroids, it would be a game-changer - Yuval_Halevi
https://twitter.com/Yuval_Halevi/status/1147446219842760705
======
nabla9
> quintillions USD

Oh dear Mr. Halevi.

The value of metals in asteroids can be massive if measured by their current
value. If the scarcity of metals decreases, their price will collapse.

Primary sector produces just few percentages of global GDP. If you flood
markets with markets with gold, palladium, platinum, copper, nickel etc. The
share of mining sector in the economy is not going to increase.

